# today we see who the cheap corksuckers are



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

I mentioned during every ride today, "today is special for us drivers, Ubers doing something good" and 9 out 10 of my passengers said " oh yes I saw the message about tip matching"..... so its obvious pax are paying attention...

I mentioned $2 becomes $4 and $5 becomes $10 but env $1 is appreciated greatly...

today I got 4 $1 tips, 2 $2 and a $4 and a $%....so only 2 stiffed me and I knew buy their reaction they would!

one said Uber should do something for the passengers! and the other said he tips sometimes in a mumbling voice....like he was trying to avoid the subject....

ok I gave everyone a 5 today, but tomorrow if those 2 haven't yipped then they will become a 1


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

joebo1963 said:


> I mentioned during every ride today, "today is special for us drivers, Ubers doing something good" and 9 out 10 of my passengers said " oh yes I saw the message about tip matching"..... so its obvious pax are paying attention...
> 
> I mentioned $2 becomes $4 and $5 becomes $10 but env $1 is appreciated greatly...
> 
> ...


Just be ready for the one star in return from them if they pay attention to their ratings and more and more people are now as they are more easy to see.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

It's a bad idea for them to tell PAX. They are just going to think, I was going to tip 4 but now I only need to tip 2.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> It's a bad idea for them to tell PAX. They are just going to think, I was going to tip 4 but now I only need to tip 2.


$0 doubled is still $0


----------

